
Apple iPhone Security Issues - feelin_googley
http://bgr.com/2017/10/05/uber-app-privacy-issues-iphone-screen-record/
======
fredrik4943
Not sure whether the Uber app _can_ currently read two-auth sms texts/any
other sensitive information from the front screen, but just the risk that they
_maybe can_ is certainly scary.

Wondering how this made public, as I'm guessing both Apple and Uber would
rather have kept it a secret.

